# Low VOC finish in satin sheen?



## Floor Surgeon (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, with no small effort I got that PolyWhey job done. I ended up putting down untinted first. Goes down like a water seal will a little less grain raise. I buffed that, and applied the tinted coat over the top. Had some minor issues with heavy pigment in places, but I just used a maroon pad to clean it up, dabbed more tinted finish on and wiped off. Waited overnight and buffed again (really quick and light so I don't remove color) before applying one more coat of PolyWhey semi-gloss. The stuff is really foamy which is iritating, but didn't seem to show after drying. I'll find out tomorrow I guess.


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey surgeon how'd the foam bubbles come out.

I bought a quart and did some home samples on maple.

Initial thoughts are.....foamy! Bubbly!

I tried roller with the worst outcome.
Foam applicator. Little better
Quality brush. Still had bubbles when dried.

Looked like the bubbles popped and the base of the bubble left a dried hump.


----------



## Floor Surgeon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey NE,
My bubbles settled out fine. This job was on oak shorts. We used T-bar and pretty good pressure. Also had the guys turn the heat down to slow the set-up a little. I feel like I got lucky and I will have to point this out to the next H/O that wants to pick their own finish.


----------

